# nomes técnicos de máquinas



## civic

Hola a todos

Necesitaria saber como se traduce al portugues los siguientes tipos de maquinas:

-Torno
-Fresadora
-Centro de mecanizado
-Control numerico

Muchas gracias


----------



## Carfer

civic said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Necesitaria saber como se traduce al portugues los siguientes tipos de maquinas:
> 
> -Torno
> -Fresadora
> -Centro de mecanizado
> -Control numerico
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Bem vindo(a) ao forum

-Torno
-Fresadora
-Centro de mecanizado (no estoy seguro: secção de fresagem?)
-Controle numérico


----------



## civic

Hola Carfer

Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta.

La traduccion al ingles de "centro de mecanizado" es "machining center", continuaria siendo secção de fresagem?

Y otra pregunta, como seria "hasta agotar stock"?

Un Saludo


----------



## Tomby

civic said:


> -Torno = torno
> -Fresadora = fresadora
> -Centro de mecanizado = centro de mecanizado
> -Control numerico = controlo numérico (no Brasil: controle)


La próxima vez, recuerda las normas del foro: una pregunta por hilo.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

civic said:


> Hola Carfer
> 
> Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> La traduccion al ingles de "centro de mecanizado" es "machining center", continuaria siendo secção de fresagem?* 'Centro de fresagem'*
> 
> Y otra pregunta, como seria "hasta agotar stock"? *'Até esgotar o stock'*
> 
> Un Saludo


----------



## Carfer

Confirmo _'centro de fresagem'_
_http://www.fidia.it/download/brochure/d165_por.pdf_


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Hola *civic*, bienvenid@ al foro! 

No se si es relevante la terminología brasileña. De todas maneras, veo dos variaciones de lo que ha enseñado *Carfer*:
-Centro de mecanizado - Fresadora automatizada/digital
-Control numerico - Controle digital/por computador/informático​En general (lo siento) los brasileños han adoptado el anglicismo (americanismo) "digital" para referirse a cosas de computación y a números. La palabra "algarismo" (pobrecita) está virtualmente extinta 

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Y otra pregunta, como seria "hasta agotar stock"? *'Até esgotar o estoque'*


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Y otra pregunta, como seria "hasta agotar stock"? *'Até esgotar o estoque'*


 
Se a variante for a brasileira, porque em Portugal usamos o termo inglês. Para nós um estoque é uma espada fina, por isso se diz '_estocada_' para a ferida feita com arma branca.


----------



## coolbrowne

Correto 


Carfer said:


> Se a variante for a brasileira...


No Brasil o uso de estoque como arma branca praticamente desapareceu.


Carfer said:


> Para nós um estoque é uma espada fina, por isso se diz '_estocada_' para a ferida feita com arma branca.


Contudo, o termo "estocada" permanece tal qual.


----------



## Mangato

En España sucede lo mismo. Estoque pervive exclusivamente en el lenguaje taurino. Sin embargo estocada además de la herida que le hacen al pobre toro es el golpe con arma blanca, en especial en el deporte de la esgrima.


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> En España sucede lo mismo. Estoque pervive exclusivamente en el lenguaje taurino. Sin embargo estocada además de la herida que le hacen al pobre toro es el golpe con arma blanca, en especial en el deporte de la esgrima.


Y en otros contextos, _estocada_, es la factura de un restaurante caro. _¡Menuda estocada! _
TT.


----------



## Bula

coolbrowne said:


> ¡Hola *civic*, bienvenid@ al foro!
> 
> No se si es relevante la terminología brasileña. De todas maneras, veo dos variaciones de lo que ha enseñado *Carfer*:
> -Centro de mecanizado - Fresadora automatizada/digital
> -Control numerico - Controle digital/por computador/informático​En general (lo siento) los brasileños han adoptado el anglicismo (americanismo) "digital" para referirse a cosas de computación y a números. La palabra "algarismo" (pobrecita) está virtualmente extinta
> 
> Saludos


 


Perdão Cool, mas no Sudeste do Brasil usamos:
centro de mecanizado = centro de usinagem
control numerico = controle numerico (CNC=Controle Numerico Computadorizado, sigla igual à inglesa: Computer Numeric Control)


----------



## Bula

control numerico = controle numerico (CNC)

Me lembrei que também é comum usar "comando numérico" em português.


----------



## vf2000

Duas perguntas: estocado seria o mesmo que estancado, que usamos para SANGUE? "Estancar o sangue"?

Poderiam, por favor, colocar em uma frase?

E esse controle numérico seria um código, ou o código de barras?


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Se a variante for a brasileira, porque em Portugal usamos o termo inglês. Para nós um estoque é uma espada fina, por isso se diz '_estocada_' para a ferida feita com arma branca.



Stock em geral e de facto e de jure já é Português de Portugal.

Estoque *era *a espada com que o toureiro matador matava o touro, dando no animal uma estocada.Estoque é sinónimo de espada de dois gumes.

No uso de armas brancas (facas de lamina menor que 15 cm) apenas se golpeia, ou no caso especifico da _navalha_ se dá uma _navalhada._


De forma alguma a espada de uma toureiro (antes usada por fidalgos) é uma arma branca .... que confusão !

O termo correcto para _control numerico _é ou _control*o *numérico ou, nos semi-autómatos e autómatos, é painel de controlo._ Este é um termo dependente do fabricante _da máquina/autómato
_
Um_ *centro mecanizado *_é um geral uma metalómecanica (metal + mecânico) se a referencia for a trabalhos com metais e podendo ser classificada com _industria pesada _e que é diferente de *serralharia* porque esta não é mecanizada ainda que use máquinas (tornos mecânicos, fresas, etc) não possui automatismos (ex. tapetes, máquinas programáveis, pórticos).

Se for trabalhos com madeira é uma serração mecanizada.
 Uma fresadora é uma máquina entre muitas existentes num centro mecanizado para realizar cortes no material em que é o instrumento de corte que se move e o objecto permanece estático.
(...)Uma das principais características da fresadora, é a realização de uma grande variedade de trabalhos tridimensionais. O corte pode ser realizado em superfícies situadas em planos paralelos, perpendiculares, ou formando ângulos diversos: construir ranhuras circulares, elípticas, fresagem em formas esféricas, côncavas e convexas, com rapidez e precisão.(...)


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> No uso de armas brancas (facas de lamina menor que 15 cm) apenas se golpeia, ou no caso especifico da _navalha_ se dá uma _navalhada._
> 
> 
> De forma alguma a espada de uma toureiro (antes usada por fidalgos) é uma arma branca .... que confusão !
> 
> O termo correcto para _control numerico _é ou _control*o *numérico ou, nos semi-autómatos e autómatos, é painel de controlo._ Este é um termo dependente do fabricante _da máquina/autómato_


 
Toda a vida associei o termo _arma branca_ às armas dotadas de lâmina de aço, independentemente do tamanho. O Priberam, aparentemente, concorda comigo. Veja a definição que dá de '_estoque_' (_arma branca, comprida e direita ...)_

Quanto ao controle (ou controlo, dizem os dicionários que é o mesmo) numérico, sempre o ouvi referido a um tipo de máquinas de corte comandadas por um programa informático, daí a designação _controle_ '_numérico_' (por influência do francês) ou '_digital_' (por influência do inglês). E acho que não tem que ver com fabricantes nem com painéis, mas eu disso não sei que chegue.


----------



## almufadado

Corrijo o que disse anteriormente ... no caso das laminas consideradas como "arma branca" para não ser considerada arma proibida tem no máximo a medida da lamina é de 10cm 
No entanto parece que já um novo acórdão que até um corta unhas pode ser uma arma proibida.

O conceito de "arma branca" é todo o objecto simples que possa ser causador de morte ou dano irreversivel, fora do ambito dos que não disparam projecteis ou quimicos. Os gases de defesa (pimenta, lacimogenio) em spray são armas brancas. Depois há armas brancas proibidas e outras "legais".

O tamanho neste caso importa e tem apenas a ver com o facto de não ser um instrumento que possa causar a morte imediata. (diferente de  "moca", "catana" etc). A ideia de "arma branca" é a de não ser especificamente uma "arma de morte". Uma espada ou um estoque são armas de morte logo não são "armas brancas".

Ai reside a diferença da "arma branca", qualquer pessoa pode possuir um canivete no bolso em publico, no entanto assim que uma faca de cozinha saia do meio e propósito que justifica a sua posse (ex ir para a rua com o cutelo sem ser para corta a perna do carneiro ) passa a ser considerada arma branca  proibida (não se emite licenças para uso e porte de cutelos ... ainda).

armas brancas definidas por lei

http://bdjur.almedina.net/item.php?field=item_id&value=1396038

d) Arma da classe E, arma branca dissimulada sob a forma de outro objecto, faca de abertura automática, estilete, faca de borboleta, faca de arremesso, estrela de lançar, boxers, outras armas brancas ou engenhos ou instrumentos sem aplicação definida que possam ser usados como arma de agressão e o seu portador não justifique a sua posse, aerossóis de defesa não constantes da alínea a) do n.º 7 do artigo 3.º, armas lançadoras de gases, bastão, bastão extensível, bastão eléctrico, armas eléctricas não constantes da alínea b) do n.º 7 do artigo 3.º, quaisquer engenhos ou instrumentos construídos exclusivamente com o fim de serem utilizados como arma de agressão, silenciador, partes essenciais da arma de fogo, munições, bem como munições com os respectivos projécteis expansivos, perfurantes, explosivos ou incendiários, é punido com pena de prisão até 4 anos ou com pena de multa até 480 dias.

Em Portugal só se pode usar slips ... nada de boxers ! 

Links :
#
Acórdão do Tribunal da Relação de Coimbra
Porém, o tamanho da lâmina, porque inferior a 10 cm de comprimento, retira-lha a qualidade de arma branca e consequentemente, a qualidade de faca de ...
www.dgsi.pt/jtrc.nsf/0/c3a425f04d8ad1ae8025759b004f26bb?OpenDocument - 30k - Em cache - Páginas semelhantes
#
Acórdão do Supremo Tribunal de Justiça
ARMA BRANCA NAVALHA CONSUMAÇÃO. Nº do Documento: SJ2007041908985 ... Pode, pois, independentemente do tamanho da lâmina, ser usada como meio de agressão. ...
www.dgsi.pt/jstj.nsf/954f0ce6ad9dd8b980256b5f003fa814/5ee216412a106adb8025730800381... - 8k - Em cache - Páginas semelhantes


de http://jurisprudencia.vlex.pt/vid/36173618

Acórdão de Tribunal da Relação de Évora  nº 169/08-1, de 04 Março 2008 


 1. Ainda que o conceito de arma branca possa abranger múltiplos instrumentos, nem todos eles podem integrar-se no conceito de arma cuja aquisição, detenção, transporte ou uso é proibida e passível de integrar o crime em causa. Só é absolutamente proibida a aquisição, a cedência, a detenção, o uso e o porte por particulares das armas brancas que integrem a classe A. 
 2 - Para que a detenção ou porte de "outras armas brancas" a que alude a alin. d) do n.º1 do art. 86.º constitua crime, impõe o legislador que, cumulativamente, se verifiquem três requisitos: 1) Ausência de aplicação definida; 2) Capacidade para o uso como arma de agressão; 3) Falta de justificação para a posse.
 3 - A expressão "sem aplicação definida", usada na alin. d) do n.º1 do citado art. 86.º, não se restringe, com o devido respeito, aos "instrumentos", abrangendo, por conseguinte, outras armas brancas (ali não elencadas) e os engenhos. Com efeito, o legislador inclui na classe A as armas brancas sem afectação ao exercício de quaisquer práticas venatórias, comerciais, agrícolas, industriais, florestais, domésticas ou desportivas (ou seja, as armas sem aplicação definida).
E inclui também na classe A quaisquer engenhos ou instrumentos construídos exclusivamente com o fim de serem utilizados como arma de agressão - cf. alin. f) e g) do n.º2 do art.3.º.
 São essas as outras armas brancas, engenhos ou instrumentos cuja aquisição, detenção, transporte ou uso se quis proibir.
 A ser assim, como pensamos que é, para que a detenção, uso e porte de outras armas brancas, para além das especificadas na alin. d) do n.º1 do citado art. 86.º constitua crime, impõe-se concomitantemente, o preenchimento, entre outros, dos referidos três requisitos. Não apenas um, ou dois, mas os três.
 4 - Uma faca de cozinha tem uma aplicação definida (a afectação às lides domésticas) que não é a de meio de agressão contra pessoas mas que, subtraída ao contexto normal da sua utilização, pode ser utilizado como tal. Sendo indubitavelmente uma arma branca, porque tem uma lâmina com mais de 10 cm de comprimento, não é (pelo menos num quadro de mera detenção) uma arma branca proibida.
     5 - O uso desviado das propriedades do objecto não pode servir como critério para o definir como arma proibida.


----------

